# Nệm lò xo cứu tinh cho cột sống lưng của dân văn phòng



## Tu Anh (16/4/19)

Đau lưng, đau cổ, đau vùng vai gáy...là triệu chứng thường gặp phải đối với các bạn nhân viên văn phòng phải ngời liên tục 8h đồng hồ bên chiếc bàn làm việc. Trên thực tế cho thấy chúng ta có thể hạn chế những cơn đau đớn đó bằng việc cứ mỗi 30 phút bạn nên rời mắt khỏi màn hình máy tính để thực hiện những động tác vận động đơn giản như duỗi tay, chân, cổ, xoay mình thư giãn các cơ bắp... có thể phòng tránh và khắc phục những chứng bệnh “kinh điển” của dân văn phòng.

Song song với việc vận động nhẹ thì bạn cũng nên lưu ý đến vấn đề chọn lựa cho mình một chiếc nệm lò xo phù hợp để nằm nghỉ ngơi sau 8h vật lộn với công việc thường nhật. Một chiếc nệm hoàn hảo phải đảm bảo được độ đàn hồi tối ưu, nâng đỡ cơ thể toàn diện, êm ái trong suốt quá trình sử dụng.






_Nệm Lò Xo- Cứu Tinh Cho Cột Sống Lưng Của Dân Văn Phòng _​
Khi nằm ngủ trên chiếc nệm thì cột sống là bộ phận chịu tác động mạnh nhất. Nếu nằm trên một chiếc nệm quá mềm thì trọng lượng của cơ thể bị dồn ép, lún theo nệm làm cho cột sống bị cong võng theo hình cung, các dây chằn và đốt cột sống chịu áp lực nặng nề. Điều này làm cho bạn bị đau nhức lưng, đặc biệt là đối với người già, phụ nữ mang thai và trẻ nhỏ đang trong giai đoạn phát triển xương. Còn đối với những chiếc nệm quá cứng thì sẽ gây áp lực lên vai, lưng và hông...ảnh hưởng đến giấc ngủ, làm cơ thể đau nhức, mệt mỏi, lâu ngày sẽ khiến bạn gặp phải các căn bệnh về đau cột sống lưng. Vì thế Thegioinem.com khuyên bạn nên chọn một chiếc nệm có độ cứng phù hợp với cơ chế sinh lý đường cong tự nhiên của cơ thể. Đặc biệt nếu chiếc nệm đó được tích hợp với công nghệ 5 vùng hỗ trợ nâng đỡ từ đầu đến chân kết hợp bề mặt nệm mềm mại, êm ái thì sẽ vô cùng tuyệt vời.

*Những Ưu Điểm Vượt Bật Của Nệm Lò Xo :*

- Với các sản phẩm nệm lò xo đảm bảo chất lượng được tích hợp sản xuất trên dây chuyền công nghệ hiện đại của Anh quốc, hệ thống lò xo túi liên kết được thiết kế hỗ trợ tối ưu cho giấc ngủ, giảm thiểu tối đa sự rung động làm phiền người bên cạnh sẽ mang đến cho bạn một trải nghiệm tuyệt vời như đang nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn cao cấp.

- Hệ thống khung lò xo có độ đàn hồi tốt, khả năng chịu lực cao, giảm mức độ truyền động không làm ảnh hưởng đến người nằm bên cạnh. Các con lò xo được sắp xếp trong khung họp lý tạo nên cấu trúc cũng chắc, nâng đỡ cơ thể hoàn hảo, giữ xương sống ở trạng thái tự nhiên và giúp toàn bộ cơ thể gồm đầu, vai, lưng, hông, chân được thư giãn tối đa khi bạn nằm ngủ.

- Đặc biệt với những chiếc nệm lò xo túi độc lập có độ phẳng cao, nâng đơ cơ thể hài hòa mọi góc cạnh cơ thể. Hơn nữa, nệm lò xo Dunlopillo là chiếc nệm được các bác sĩ khuyên dùng cho trẻ đang ở độ tuổi phát triển xương hoặc dành cho người lớn tuổi, người già, người mắc bệnh đau lưng. Ngoài ra, nệm không bị hiện tượng lún võng ở giữa sau nhiều năm sử dụng bởi độ đàn hồi tốt, giúp bảo vệ sức khỏe cột sống người dùng tốt nhất.

- Nệm lò xo Dunlopillo có lớp đệm êm ái được bao bọc bởi vỏ nệm thoáng mát. Bên cạnh đó những chiếc nệm Dunlopillo kết hợp lớp đệm cao su thiên nhiên giúp cho người dùng cảm thấy vô cũng thoáng mát dễ chịu khi sử dụng.


*CÁC SẢN PHẨM NỆM LÒ XO TIÊU BIỂU:*

*1. Nệm Lò Xo Dunlopillo Anpha:*

- Nệm lò xo Dunlopillo Anpha với lò xo túi liên kết cao 14cm, tạo cho cơ thể mức độ thoải mái hợp lý. Những lớp nệm chất lượng tốt tạo cho cơ thể cảm giác thoải mái, dễ chịu.
- Với kích thước 100x200x21cm có giá niêm yết từ: 4,061,000 đ hiện đang được giảm giá 30% chỉ còn 2,842,700 đ +Tặng phiếu giảm giá 30% dịch vụ vệ sinh (giặt) nệm, thảm, ghế sofa tận nhà.
- Giao hàng miễn phí, hỗ trợ trả góp 0% lãi suất. Nệm được bảo hành 10 năm của công ty NỆM DUNLOPILLO VIET NAM






_Nệm Lò Xo Giá Rẻ Tại thegioinem.com_​
*2. Nệm Lò Xo Dunlopillo Marilyn:*

- Với thiết kế đặc biệt với 3 vùng khác nhau kết hợp cùng cao su cung cấp hỗ trợ tốt hơn, tạo sự cân bằng cho trọng lượng cơ thể và giữ cho cột sống luôn ở tư thế thẳng nhất. Áo nệm được may bằng sợi Tencel mang lại cảm giác mềm mại, êm ái, dễ chịu khi nằm, đây là sản phẩm tuyệt vời cho làn da nhạy cảm. Nệm được bảo hành chính hãng 10 năm.






_Nệm Lò Xo Chất Lượng Cao Tại thegioinem.com_​
*CHƯƠNG TRÌNH KHUYẾN MÃI:*

- Khuyến mãi giảm giá đặc biệt
- Tặng 2 gối nằm cao cấp
- Tặng phiếu giảm giá 30% dịch vụ vệ sinh (giặt) nệm, thảm, ghế sofa tân nhà

*3. Nệm lò xo túi Liên Á CoCoon Standard:*

- Nệm lò xo túi CoCoon Premium là sự kết hợp độc đáo giữa kết cấu lò xo túi và lớp nệm cao su thiên nhiên Pincore hai mặt lỗ tròn không chỉ giúp xương sống luôn được giữ thẳng trong khi ngủ mà còn nâng đỡ cơ thể êm ái cho bạn giấc ngủ sâu. Bảo hành 10 năm trên toàn quốc.






_Nệm Lò Xo Chất Lượng Cao Tại thegioinem.com_​
CHƯƠNG TRÌNH KHUYẾN MÃI:

Giảm giá 15%.
Tặng 2 gối nằm TATANA cao cấp.
Tặng áo mưa cao cấp
Tặng phiếu giảm giá 30% dịch vụ vệ sinh (giặt) nệm, thảm, ghế sofa tận nhà.
*4. Nệm lò xo Liên  Á Cassaro:*

- *Nệm lò xo Cassaro* được cấu tạo từ hệ thống lò xo được sản xuất theo quy trình khép kín đạt tiêu chuẩn Anh Quốc có chức năng đồng bộ hóa độ cứng trên mặt nệm tạo nên sự nâng đỡ cân bằng trên các vùng tiếp xúc giữa nệm và cơ thể, giúp người nằm dễ dàng xoay trở nhờ sự kết hợp của lớp Mousse PU có độ đàn hồi tốt và thảm hấp thụ chuyển động làm giảm độ xóc.






_Mua Nệm Lò Xo Tại thegioinem.com Giao Hàng Miễn Phí Cho Quý Khách_​
CHƯƠNG TRÌNH KHUYẾN MÃI:

Giảm giá 15%.
Tặng áo mưa cao cấp
Tặng phiếu giảm giá 30% dịch vụ vệ sinh (giặt) nệm, thảm, ghế sofa,... tận nhà.
*5. Nệm lò xo Vạn Thành Ruby :*

*- Nệm lò xo túi Vạn Thành Queen Coil Ruby* được thiết kế đặc biệt dạng hình ống, nhằm tránh lây động khi người nằm bên cạnh trở mình, không gây ảnh hưởng đến giấc ngũ bình yên của bạn. Lò xo túi Ruby mang lại sự nâng đở tuyệt vời, cân bằng từng khu vực riêng biệt trên cơ thể bạn, ôm sát mọi đường cong cơ thể từ đầu đến chân. Bề mặt nệm êm ái, thoáng mát mang lại cảm giác dễ chịu khi nằm. Bảo hành chính hãng 10 năm.






_Nệm Lò Xo Đa Dạng Mẫu Mã, Màu Sắc Tại thegioinem.com_​
CHƯƠNG TRÌNH KHUYẾN MÃI:

- Giảm giá 15%.
- Tặng phiếu giảm giá 30% dịch vụ vệ sinh (giặt) nệm, thảm, ghế sofa tân nhà

*Nên mua nệm lò xo ở đâu tốt nhất?*

Với những tính năng nổi trội, nệm lò xo được xem là "thần dược" giúp hạn chế các căn bệnh về cột sống lưng, giảm thiểu tình trạng đau đớn, dần đàn được nhiều người tiêu dùng Việt tín dụng.

Hotline tư vấn trả góp: *0909060325*






Thegioinem.com​


----------

